# What do I have?



## Flyin1500 (Oct 1, 2014)

Howdy! I picked up this lawn tractor for a steal! $140 bucks! Everything works but I have no idea what it is. The sn sticker is so faded it's hard to make out any numbers. I do know that it has an 11hp B&S a 6 speed Husquvarna tranny and a 42" mower deck. Any idea? Thanks and what a great forum!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a Poulan.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There might still be a sticker on the underside of the hood that lists part numbers for consumables like belts and blades.

From the faint sticker picture that you supplied, I believe your tractor was Poulan PO14542B, which boils down to the very good possibility that that engine is not the original It should have had a 14.5 HP in it.
I think they were built between 1995 and 1997.

View attachment PO14542B.pdf


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe ID tag under foot rest.


----------



## Flyin1500 (Oct 1, 2014)

pogobill said:


> There might still be a sticker on the underside of the hood that lists part numbers for consumables like belts and blades.
> 
> From the faint sticker picture that you supplied, I believe your tractor was Poulan PO14542B, which boils down to the very good possibility that that engine is not the original It should have had a 14.5 HP in it.
> I think they were built between 1995 and 1997.
> ...


No stickers underneath. Thanks for the info! I'm a lot further along then I was yesterday. The engine has what has been throwing me off and I bet you are right that it is not the original engine. Cheers!

F1500


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Is there any tag under the seat?


----------



## Flyin1500 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Is there any tag under the seat?


Yeah. The partially faded sticker I posted a pic of is the only one visible...other than the Edelbrock sticker on the hood


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What's the Model Type & Code of the engine.
I have a home made database for Craftsman tractors and I can see if the engine matches up.

I think the engine or deck might have been swapped though.
I'd expect a 38" deck w/ 11 HP.


----------

